# 2 surgeons billing different CPT Codes



## Kmplunkett (Jan 28, 2010)

When 2 surgeons are each performing a part of a procedure and they each bill a different CPT codes, is a modifier needed?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 28, 2010)

*Co Surgery*

Are you sure this isn't a co-surgery?  Look at Appendix A in the CPT Professional Edition for modifier 62 Co Surgeons.

Just because they are each performing a different part of the procedure, does not mean it is appropriate form them to code two different CPTs.

I would have to see the operative report(s) to be sure, but I think you have a co-surgery situation - they should report the SAME CPT codes each with -62 modifier. 

If you truly have two distinct procedures (e.g. major trauma case, Doc A does the splenectomy; Doc B addresses the fractured hip), then each codes separately and no modifiers are required as co-surgeons. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kmplunkett (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there any way to know when it is a co-surgeon and when itis not.  When 2 sergeons are there each billing as a primary surgone-is it always a co surgeon situation?  In this case the codes billed are on CMS list of Modifier 62 not allowed. 

The note from Dr A reads,
Ureteral catheter placed by Dr B.  Puncture of a dialated lower pole calix was performed by Dr A using a 18 gague trocar needle.  >>>>>>>>>the Nephrolithotomy procedure was then performed by Dr. B.  See Dr. B's dictation for details of that procedure.

Dr. A billed 50080 and 52005 
Dr. B billed 50395 and 50392

No modifiers were used, but I am not sure this is correct.


----------

